# The unholy communion!!!



## Kruszakus (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is what I have to deal with for quite a while... keeping them separated ain't gonna work with this lot.







About 100 Idolomantis L1.






These are my favorite...











There's two heads...






And now it's only one! Where did the other one go?  











This male is greener that the female...

I'm gonna take out some Phyllocrania and take more pics right now - natural light will make it look better. For obvious reasons, I cannot do the same with Idolomantis.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 27, 2009)

Here we go...

There's one greenish male...











His future wife  






They are getting jiggy...


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2009)

Those are some great pics. LOL at getting jiggy.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice pics! Hope that you are successful with the Idolos..... (you better be with nearly 100 of them lol  )

Did you buy an idolo ooth, or did you buy nymphs?


----------



## leviatan (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow a lot of devils !  You need many, many D. hydei


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 27, 2009)

Dont know why but your ghost pics have finally made me want to get them again


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually, Idolos ain't mine - I'm just looking after them while their owner is looking for Hymenopus ooths in Borneo. But I still get to keep some nymphs. I have to set up a bunch of enclosures pretty fast.

They are quite impressive - they can actually tackle green bottle flies, but it's better to feed them D. hydei instead - they die from stress easily.

Phyllocrania are pretty awesome too - I have 16 females and 14 males - they look immense when they gather around the heat lamp...

Leviathan - I have like 14 cultures. And I might have to use'em all if more Idolomantis nymphs hatch - there are still like three ooths.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

Enjoyed the pics, Kruszakus!  That green male is something... I hope he stays that color. I love the pic of the pair of them too, very nice.

Let's hope your ff's hold out, lol!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 27, 2009)

Super cool!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 28, 2009)

Today another Idolomantis ooth hathed - now I have like 180-200 nymphs - I wish I could count them all, but it's too much of a hassle.


----------



## bassist (Jun 28, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Today another Idolomantis ooth hathed - now I have like 180-200 nymphs - I wish I could count them all, but it's too much of a hassle.


ROFL


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 28, 2009)

wow.. them ghosts are gorgeous


----------



## ismart (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics! You really have your hands full now!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 28, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Today another Idolomantis ooth hathed - now I have like 180-200 nymphs - I wish I could count them all, but it's too much of a hassle.


Awww.... come on, count 'em! :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh yeah? You think it's so easy, smarty pants?  

Cuz today another ooth hatched and now I have to procure new lamps and enclosures - this species is giving me a headache!

Oh - and first Phyllocrania female moled into sub-adult yesterday - she looks really green, and impressive


----------



## leviatan (Jun 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Cuz today another ooth hatched and now I have to procure new lamps and enclosures - this species is giving me a headache!


Give me some


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 29, 2009)

Another one, LOL... :blink: oh my! :lol: Make sure to add those into the count too.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 29, 2009)

Should I show you guys how I keep those little buggers?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Should I show you guys how I keep those little buggers?


Yeah! Yeah! (holds breath in anticipation)!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Should I show you guys how I keep those little buggers?


Yes.  Net cages?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope, we don't have that stuff in Poland  












It's crowded in those two enclosures, therefore I'm making another one...






I just have to cover the walls with some old curtains and it should be ready


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cool and resourceful, Kruszakus! I'm impressed.  Is that muslin with which you've covered the ventilation windows? Do you hot glue the fabric to the storage bin, or do you just use some sort of tape? Doesn't the tape come undone after a while of misting/humidity?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 30, 2009)

I used both glue and tape - I had to improvise since all the stores were closed for the weekend, but it worked out nevertheless. In one of the containers gauze has been glued to the walls  Moist paper towels are on the bottom.

I cut out holes in plastic with a red-hot iron rod - a bit time-consuming, but good ventilation has its price  

P.S. The tape is on the outside of the container - so misting won't do a thing. Besides, it is not a good idea to mist this species heavily


----------



## Gurd (Jun 30, 2009)

:blink: nymphs galore, they should keep you busy mate.

Improvised cages just goes to proove that necessity is the mother of all invention. Good work mate


----------



## Pelle (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn :blink: Good luck with them


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I used both glue and tape - I had to improvise since all the stores were closed for the weekend, but it worked out nevertheless. In one of the containers gauze has been glued to the walls  Moist paper towels are on the bottom.I cut out holes in plastic with a red-hot iron rod - a bit time-consuming, but good ventilation has its price
> 
> P.S. The tape is on the outside of the container - so misting won't do a thing. Besides, it is not a good idea to mist this species heavily


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 3, 2009)

Well... I kinda ran out of fruit flies, so I had to resort to green bottle flies - nymphs after 1-2 days after hatching have very little problems overpowering those. I'll take some pics soon.











As you can see, Idolomantis nymphs are quite... formidable


----------



## Gurd (Jul 3, 2009)

Couple of fruit flies and a greenie then 2nd instar


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know - they don't grow that fast - I've been waiting for L2 for like... 2 weeks I guess. I've been power-feeding them for a week now, and still no sigh of L2. Although, some have bulging abdomens - I think they shuld molt within next 24-48 hours.

BTW - another ooth hatched today - like 40-50 nymphs... geez!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 3, 2009)

That's so cool.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 3, 2009)

How many idolos are you caring for? I hope you are getting a fair share!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

:blink: :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 3, 2009)

Those nymphs have started to molt to L2 just an hour ago - they are now a bit more pink, and about two times bigger  

EDIT - more and more Phyllocrania are molting into sub-adult. 14 pairs people, 14 pairs - you feelin' me?


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 4, 2009)

Did you have any trouble? I mean when they are molting into L2? Lots of mismolt? or everyone successfully molted?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> EDIT - more and more Phyllocrania are molting into sub-adult. 14 pairs people, 14 pairs - you feelin' me?


I'm feelin' *A LOT *of ooths coming on!


----------



## bassist (Jul 4, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> Did you have any trouble? I mean when they are molting into L2? Lots of mismolt? or everyone successfully molted?


He's caring for about two hundred Idolos so there's probably going to be some mismolts rofl.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 4, 2009)

Molting takes just a few minutes - they get out of their shed smoothly (it all depends on right humidity for this species). Their tarsae were hooked good in the gauze so they did not fall or anything. So far about a dozen moltings and no mismolts. The biggest problem with nymphs is that some break their legs - this might be serious.

Kat - I really hope yo have a lot of ooths. In over two months of rearing those babies I had only one act of cannibalism - they get along really well, and they never box


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Kat - I really hope yo have a lot of ooths. In over two months of rearing those babies I had only one act of cannibalism - they get along really well, and they never box


Thanks, Kruszakus! I'm hoping the T. graminis do well for me also.  But my post above was referring to seeing a lot of ooths coming YOUR way from your 14 pairs!!!! :blink: :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 5, 2009)

Sadly, I had two mismolts - too bad, but what can you do? These things are bound to happen.

Kat - If I have fertile ooths, you know where to find me


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Sadly, I had two mismolts - too bad, but what can you do? These things are bound to happen.Kat - If I have fertile ooths, you know where to find me


Ya.... somewhere under a gargantuan pile of ooths and nymphs! :huh: :lol: I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 6, 2009)

I am now overwhelmed! Little Gongylus just joined my unholy communion! My legion of doom is now ready to... get some fruit flies, I guess


----------



## mantidian (Jul 6, 2009)

Is this this species THAT hard to keep? I mean in what ways?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I am now overwhelmed! Little Gongylus just joined my unholy communion! My legion of doom is now ready to... get some fruit flies, I guess


 :blink: I sincerely hope your ff's hold out!!!


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 6, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> The biggest problem with nymphs is that some break their legs - this might be serious.


I notice mine had some broken limbs as well, yet they can still hunt and run around very well. So, nothing serious!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 6, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> I notice mine had some broken limbs as well, yet they can still hunt and run around very well. So, nothing serious!


Yeah, but it might be a bit of a problem when both hind legs are broken - there is no way for a mantis to molt properly then.

Kat - I just ordered more cultures. Besides - I have working D. meanogaster colonies, Idolomantis are munching only on D. hydei and green bottles.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 6, 2009)

Bummer! 2 broken hind legs! I have 1 with 1 hind legs broken, it molted in a very weird way, instead of hanging on the top of the cage, it hang on the side with a very very wide stand and molted.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm looking after about 250 nymphs - there is always a big chance that I will see such mishaps.

Did it molt fine? I noticed that those with broken limbs often just lose them once they molt.

EDIT: I just identified one Bolbena female and one male - both sub-adult. Looks like I might have even more babies on the way


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

Super Mantis Kruszakus


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of my adult Phyllocrania female. Guess how long did it take for her to molt from sub-adult to adult?


----------



## Gurd (Jul 20, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Guess how long did it take for her to molt from sub-adult to adult?


ermm 6 months 4 days lol


----------



## ismart (Jul 20, 2009)

How about, 3 months 3 days! :lol:


----------



## bassist (Jul 20, 2009)

If this is the one you where talking about 16 days was it?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 20, 2009)

You did not have to spoil it like that  

Yeah, it took only 16 days for her to molt from sub-adult to adult - I was kinda shocked. Another female should join her soon, and two of my males look like they are about 1-2 weeks from becoming adult. So far so good  

And maybe I'll have some adult Sybilla 3-5 weeks from now... I was not expecting this species to molt only every 4-6 weeks. Kinda slow...


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful female Ghostie pics! :wub: ^_^


----------



## ismart (Jul 20, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> You did not have to spoil it like that  Yeah, it took only 16 days for her to molt from sub-adult to adult - I was kinda shocked. Another female should join her soon, and two of my males look like they are about 1-2 weeks from becoming adult. So far so good
> 
> And maybe I'll have some adult Sybilla 3-5 weeks from now... I was not expecting this species to molt only every 4-6 weeks. Kinda slow...


I lost pretty badly.  :lol: 

Thats deffinetly the fastest i have every heard of a ghost moulting to adulthood. How hot are you keeping them?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Kat - I'm sure she would appreciate that if she could only understand it  

I'm keeping them togerher - 15 per 40x25x30 glass tanks. Usually at 26-28C, with constantly moists substrata - I spray them every 4-5 days with distilled water. I feed them only with blue and green bottle flies gut-loaded with honey.

I got most of them as L1 about 3 months ago - now, those are mostly sub-adult or about to shed to sub adult. They are doin' pretty good actually - no boxing, no cannibalism - just sittin' pretty.


----------



## ismart (Jul 20, 2009)

Your set-up sounds superb! No wounder why there growing so fast.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 20, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> And maybe I'll have some adult Sybilla 3-5 weeks from now... I was not expecting this species to molt only every 4-6 weeks. Kinda slow...


Yeah, sybilla grow very sllloooowwww.  I have several 2nd gen. pre-sub pairs at the moment. B)


----------

